# EspressoXXL.de



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience ordering from EspressoXXL.de? It's a German website, but with a bit of help from Google translate I have managed to find some very very good deals on machine parts which are quite hard to find in the UK and even a bottomless PF for €35!

International shipping seems to be a flat rate of €12 too, so as long as you're ordering a few bits it won't break the bank.

Any ideas before I test them out?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are looking for a bottomless PF, check Happy Donkey or Coffee hit in the UK


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

As Don said, Happy Donkey and Coffee Hit are both stockists of naked portafilters.

Thats sounds reasonable for international shipping. Remember, you will more than likely be charged duty and a handling fee from Royal Mail for paying customs on your behalf.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

There shouldn't be any duty on a non-duty-bearing item (eg, not alcohol or tobacco) within the EU.

Even stuff from outside the EU often flies in undetected by the Customs radar - or at least that's bee my experience of importing from Switzerland.


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

Good news then. Come to think of it, my experience of international shipping is based on a few parcels from the US. I would just hate to have someone get caught out by handling charges.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

It just seems to be a minefield in getting stuff in from outside the EU. My wife has been charged import duties on sheet music from the US, even though it's VAT free in the UK! On the other hand, cigar-related stuff that I've imported has sailed straight through without any questions.

Your warning about the possibility of import fees is a useful caution for anyone considering buying from abroad.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with the import duty. There is also an administration charge by Royal Mail if it gets snagged by customs:

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/customerservice2?catId=69800731&mediaId=70300706


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I get the impression that there wouldn't be any extra charges as the goods are coming from the EU. Surely with Europe being a single market they couldn't add any extras?

It isn't necessarily a naked PF I'm after, that was just an example of the differences in prices. I might give them a go the next time I need a decent amount of parts...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

That's my understanding - unless the item is subject to excise duties. The ways of HMRC are weird and wonderful. They can, for example, seize and destroy tobacco coming into the country from the EU by post/courier, without offering the option to pay the duty.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Personally, I would feel a little uncomfortable purchasing from a website which needs translating and where import duty is levied. I have heard of stories from friends where they have raved about their "bargain" from the States only to be landed with import duties which make their "bargain" a very sour experience.


----------



## siena (Feb 19, 2011)

If you're still interested in espressoxxl, I ordered there a few times and delivery to The Netherlands was without any problem. Only the first time, in 2005, I ordered some filters, which happened to be out of stock and price raised about 50% from that moment on. But 5 weeks later mine arrived for the original price. So no complains.

If I can help you out with any translation, feel free to ask.


----------

